

Identifiable Images of Bystanders Extracted from Corneal Reflections - e12e
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0083325

======
ColinWright
There is an extensive discussion of this over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6970772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6970772)

Having said that, this article gives significant details of the experimental
setup, the controls, the method, _etc.,_ and is certainly an interesting read.
I found it more interesting than the submission that has the discussion.
Another case where it would be useful to have some way to aggregate or
otherwise combine submissions. I've up-voted you, and I hope others do too.

An alternative source for the story was submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971753)

    
    
        Can hidden information in photographs be used
        to spot criminals? (latimes.com)

